# Great White



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

This is the shot Rusty asked me to post from when we were both at BBSP a few weeks ago. The day was really great and the wildlife was abundant...and we both got some keepers. This was taken the new 80-400 Nikon lens.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice capture


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shot, you nailed the focus.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work with that one!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx for sharing, great shot


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice !!! Good detail on a white bird.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MichaelW said:


> Great shot, you nailed the focus.


...x2...razor sharp...Great image!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bullseye*

Mike,

Very fine bif. I think the wing texture and overall sharpness are really impressive with this one. Like others have said it's hard sometimes to get the exposure right on these big, white guys but you nailed it.

As often as we see these birds we tend to take them for granted a bit I think.

Don't know what else you could ask for - maybe a less busy background I guess.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, great shot!!!


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the nice comments...much appreciated. Here's a couple more from that great day...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Best fishermen on the water, great pics.


----------

